# are there any italians in this site willing to interact?



## Fedo (Apr 28, 2008)

ciao, just wanted to know if any italians discuss here.
italica gente bazzicate da queste parti?
ciao a tutti


----------



## giuppy54 (Jan 22, 2010)

piacere, io sono italiano!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I watch the Jersey Shore on MTV.


----------



## giuppy54 (Jan 22, 2010)

trovo interessante il lavoro che stanno facendo riguardo l'autocostruzione di una direct to garment
T-Shirt Forums Search Results


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> I watch the Jersey Shore on MTV.


+1. I'm thinking of getting a bump-it. Thanks Sneakers.


----------

